# James Gourmet Simply Brazil



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Had these before I think but don't remember them being this good. Lovely deep and rich. Pulled at 6 bar over 45 secs.

I'll definitely have these again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Big fan of these. James' is a firm favourite of mine. The Brazil ecoagricola is also very nice if you're enjoying the simply Brazil.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

I get James' regularly as they are local. Have the Rwandan at work at the moment and is very nice through the Aeropress. But will have a lookout for the Brazilian.

They dont seem to advertise online as hard as some roasters do

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Jackabb said:


> I get James' regularly as they are local. Have the Rwandan at work at the moment and is very nice through the Aeropress. But will have a lookout for the Brazilian.
> 
> They dont seem to advertise online as hard as some roasters do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I was looking at the Rwandan for the Aeropress, will give it a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I've often looked at these guys, I'll have to add them to the list of places to try since all the comments seem favourable.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Is this a blend? The name seems to imply it.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> I've often looked at these guys, I'll have to add them to the list of places to try since all the comments seem favourable.


 We'll worth it. A favourite of mine too!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

When I joined the forum around a decade ago James Gourmet, along with Hasbean, were the darlings of the forum. In a world where third wave hadn't even really got off the ground and most beans being sold, even in the so called speciality market, were stale and over roasted, they were really well loved.

Fast forward ten years and it's hard to even remember those days. There must be at least 20 times as many quality focused roasters as there was then, but whenever I've gone back to JG they've been spot on. They really don't get the respect they deserve as pioneers of the online market boom which we all now take advantage of.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

had a quick look - as I need a subscription soon, the roasts seem to be either espresso or pour over, I'm looking for a lighter espresso roaster


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

filthynines said:


> Is this a blend? The name seems to imply it.


Yes I think it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just drinking their Ethiopian Yirgacheffe natural at the minute & it's a cracker. £5 a bag represents incredible value for money.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Planter said:


> Big fan of these. James' is a firm favourite of mine. The Brazil ecoagricola is also very nice if you're enjoying the simply Brazil.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Can you recommend a Niche grind setting to use and a profile recipe for the Simply Brazil? In your experience does a longer extraction at 6Bar make a difference?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Beanbrain said:


> Can you recommend a Niche grind setting to use and a profile recipe for the Simply Brazil? In your experience does a longer extraction at 6Bar make a difference?


I can't really give you a setting off the top of my head unfortunately. It was a while back I had the simply Brazil. It was when I had the Vesuvius so more than likely used a long and low pre-infusion of 2 bar for 10 seconds then ramped up the pressure and then eased back off. I used to pull most shots between 35-45 seconds.

I know this doesn't help much but don't want to start throwing random numbers at you.

I can say that I never remember having issues dialling it in though. So can't see you'll have a problem.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

^^^

As Planter says. I've just finished the bag. 10 second 2 bar pre-infusion, then 6 bar until the end. 18g to 45g in around 45 seconds.

I'm grinding at 21 on the Niche but my settings seem way off compared to everyone else for some reason.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks guys - will crack on with this.

@lake_m - I'm at 20-21 on my niche too - will check and get back to you on this.


----------



## Beanbrain (Dec 16, 2018)

@lake_m Hi. Been experimenting. I use a 14s preinfusion at 2 bar (first drips at 12s) and then a flat 6 bar to the end. 18g to 45 in 42-45s produces great coffee but my Niche is set at 16 for this. As I'm getting used to my Vesuvius I find I'm dialling my Niche down to 16-17 using pre-infusion. If I use a flat 9 bar from the start - I need to go back up to 20-21 on the Niche and it doesn't taste as good - at least to me.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Beanbrain said:


> @lake_m Hi. Been experimenting. I use a 14s preinfusion at 2 bar (first drips at 12s) and then a flat 6 bar to the end. 18g to 45 in 42-45s produces great coffee but my Niche is set at 16 for this. As I'm getting used to my Vesuvius I find I'm dialling my Niche down to 16-17 using pre-infusion. If I use a flat 9 bar from the start - I need to go back up to 20-21 on the Niche and it doesn't taste as good - at least to me.


 Thanks @Beanbrain. I'll give this a try once I've finished the Vocklabrand. Never been that far down on the Niche so looking forward to the results.


----------

